# Help VAG/AUDI Diagnostic machine north yorkshire



## connorford9

I own a Audi TTS 8J 62reg with 12k miles on the clock. And something in the haldex system has gone wrong, is there anyone local to Ripon (HG4) who has a diagnostic system that can help me get the fault code in exchange for beer cash or whatever? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Hi connorford9,

You'd be better off posting your question in the mk2 forum as you're likely to get an answer there sooner than here - since the TTOC Committee decided to split away from the TT Forum hardly anyone reads or posts on this TTOC section any more.

You can find the mk2 sections at viewforum.php?f=19

Cheers, and good luck.


----------

